# Kneeling Chairs?



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks,

I've been putting a lot of stress on my back lately and recently sprained it.

I work at a furniture store.. and I do know how to lift, but we've been doing a lot of work lately because we're building an expansion on the store and also setting up a new warehouse.

I'm trying to think of ways I can compensate for that while I'm at home. When I was younger, my friend had a kneeling chair to correct her posture. Does anyone have any thoughts on them?

I do spend quite a bit of time on the computer in the evening, (as you all know ) so, I'm wondering if it would be a good investment?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I would think an office furniture shop wuld cary them (Staples) A friend used to have one. You can also try a swedish exerscise ball; I have seen articles and tv suggest this is a great thing to try.

You're lifting with your knees right, not just your back?  Kidding...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm going to sound bossy, and you need to listen   

Get yourself an Aeron chair or it's equivalent.

I tried a kneeling chair and while it was good for my back, it was killing my knees. The one I had was from Staples and didn't have enough adjustments to make it fit me, but you might have better luck.

Margaret


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Margaret is right about the knees. I find that I need to get up and move about every so often.

Don't buy the chair at Staples - you need to go a store that sells ergonomically designed chairs. The chairs have better, denser foam and are better built


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I have one as my guest chair at work for two reasons...first I use it when my back gets tight and second (likely most important) it keeps visitors from staying too long


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I found that using a kneeling chair didn't really do much for posture. You are still able to slouch in the back area. A good upright chair with effective adjustments will allow you to relax into the seat and back, taking the strain off of the muscles while still providing a good posture position. It will cost you more but you should really consider a good chair to be a long term investment and many are esthetically pleasing in a wide range of environments.

BTW - a client of mine was a chair manufacturer so I was able to test and acquire a range of chair options/styles. While the kneeling chair isn't just a gimmick, it's close.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I tried them- hard on the knees and latest studies show a chair you can lean back and slouch with is easiest on the back. I did find the kneeling chair comfortable for typing and kept me alert but I'm not all that sure it helps a tight back - might even hurt.

Humanscale's Freedom Chair is incredible moves with you and you can lean right back while the lumbar support moves with you.

It's odd as the chair is sort of "loose" until you sit in it then it wraps you.
Not cheap
Desk Chair / Executive Office Chair / Computer Chair / Leather Desk Chair from Humanscale : ergonomic chair, task chair

••

You'd be wise to get some professional help with a sprained back - nothing you want to fool with.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Test out an exercise ball over a kneeling chair. I used one for a few years, until I could afford a good office chair, and it felt great, though took some getting used to at first. Sitting up properly was what took getting used to I think.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

I have used a couple of different kneeling chairs and liked them. I am too tall with mediocre to bad posture and a relative who is an unsympathetic physioterrorist. 

I had a relatively cheap model from Staples/Business Depot about 18 years ago - it needed extra padding on the kneeling part. I found that my shins got used to it, and the whole angle of the chair "tricked" me into sitting with better posture.

It broke three times and each time I had a friend weld it and reinforce it until finally it wasn't repairable.

Then after about 5 years without one, I got one for my office (I have a "desk job") which was made by Hag Balans and sold in Canada by a company in Montreal (Chergo I think) that one was really well built - there's a picture on Chergo website I think (Hag Balans also makes a variant for taller/heavier people, which I got.) At the time it was about a third of the price of the "status symbol chairs" which some of the executives were ordering (but never sitting in, as they were either circling the globe or having coffee/lunch offsite)

I don't think this kind of chair, when made well, is a gimmick - it works like sitting on a ball does. It tricks/forces you into being concious of your posture (I have been known to slowly slouch while typing in a normal office chair until my shoulder blades are almost on the chair seat and my back is almost parallel to the floor! ) (The code compiled error free when I was in that state - honest!)

I would mention that the Hag Balans people do not recommend it as your only office chair, and also that I have read reports of the same studies that MacDoc has - regarding the benefits of a somewhat slouchy posture while working at a desk. So in general, and as with all things - YMMV. 

I am planning on replacing my Hag Balans someday soon - I left it behind when I got a new job. I liked it, and it helped my back feel better.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just to second what Margaret said -- kneeling chairs are not in any way helpful and will actually create new problems.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thought I might revive this as this from TED is an entertaining insight into a world class designer's mind.

and I LOVE my Freedom Chair....now I know why and the care and thought gone into it

enjoy

Niels Diffrient rethinks the way we sit down | Video on TED.com

note the Mac lurking......


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

We have two office chairs that I love. An Aeron and a an Ergohuman....both great.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Does anyone use the angled footrests under their desk??

Like so










My sciatica is bugging me a bit with all the mcycle riding..


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought that's what the sub woofer was for?!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use the Edmonton Yellow pages. Never did have any other use for it anyway.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think I want something I can actually push on without it sliding


----------

